# Is it snowing where you are?



## Dmitri (Dec 19, 2008)

We're expecting quite a bit of snow today at the end of the line. Is it snowing where you live now?

* * * * * 
 * * * *       * <--- cheese snow
* * * * *


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 19, 2008)

It's been snowing on and off for the last few days around here.  But worse that than is the bitter cold.  Wind chill is down to -32C (-26F)


----------



## usayit (Dec 19, 2008)

OMG I see white stuff falling from way up there....


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks like a blizzard outside right now....very heavy snow. And another storm is on its way for Sunday.


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 19, 2008)

Lots of snow coming down here!


----------



## lockwood81 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope....no snow.........ever.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 19, 2008)

:gah:


What happened to the "This Thread Is Useless Without Pictures" smilley?
(could be the VPN playing havoc)


BTW..... This Thread Is Useless Without Pictures.


----------



## Parkerman (Dec 19, 2008)

Snow?


----------



## benhasajeep (Dec 19, 2008)

Where I live, yes, snow and ice.

Where I am at, its sunny and 65.  :mrgreen:

Wife is the one home dealing with the weather.

Of course where I am at, the big talk is about the cease fire is now over.  layball:

So, it may be better I am at home shoveling.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 19, 2008)

What is "snow"??


----------



## Chiller (Dec 19, 2008)

Snowin like a good thing here.  Im on and off the road doing deliveries today.  :er:  Makes for a great sporting event.


----------



## epp_b (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you kidding?  Snow is all I'll see for the next three or four months.  Expect lots of indoor and winter photos from me for a while 

Here's a picture with snow in it:


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 19, 2008)

This is snow...


----------



## Jantarek (Dec 19, 2008)

within 30min in Conneticut :mrgreen:


----------



## polymoog (Dec 19, 2008)

We have had quite a bit of snow here in northern Sweden including about 30cm where I live last Friday, but it has been above zero for the last 3 days and completely rubbish weather (rain, wind, sleet, fog,) so now a lot of it is gone and all the paths are like ice skating rinks ...


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 19, 2008)

I just went to the mall to mail off a package to a client...holy molly it's cold.  I've been back inside for 5 minutes and my hands & feet are still tingling....and I drove there.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 19, 2008)

Lookin out the front window of our office at a customer lookin for our driveway. :lmao: Its there..ya just gotta look harder.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 19, 2008)

Rain.  Just rain rain rain.  I left this morning for work and it was freezing rain.  Half my drive was terrible, then it cleared to just rain as I drove south.  I left early as the last day of work until Jan. 5th, and the freezing rain had just quit up home.  It was just rain by the time I got home.


----------



## blaje (Dec 19, 2008)

there was snow on the ground yesterday, today its 58F and raining, **** cincinnati


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 19, 2008)

I looked very, very carefully for snow today [whilst I was on the golf course in a short sleeve polo shirt], but I didn't find any - I'm sure it was there though. I'll look again tomorrow...


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2008)

I haven't seen snow (well, more than an inch of it) in years.....

...I miss winter.
I miss skiing...

I'm used to measuring snow in feet, not tenths of an inch, lol!


----------



## stsinner (Dec 19, 2008)

We're getting SLAMMED right now..  The roads are very slick, and we just had our first accident of the storm, and we had 5 injured and had to use the Jaws of Life to extricate one patient..  This should be fun..


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just went outside to check the temperature.  70*F

While I was out there I decided to see how hot the flame on my butane lighter is...  I think I broke my thermometer.  It got up to 404*F (rapidly) then just stopped.  The thermometer is only rated to 392*F, now it's stuck on -40.6...


----------



## epp_b (Dec 19, 2008)

> he roads are very slick, and we just had our first accident of the storm, and we had 5 injured and had to use the Jaws of Life to extricate one patient..


It's amazing how people suddenly forget how to drive when the roads are slippery.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 19, 2008)

These were taken 5 1/2 hours ago, and it has continued to snow heavily that whole time. The heavy snow makes these pics look 'grey', but anyone who is familiar with snowstorms will know that's how it looks when it snows so heavily that visibility is affected and you can't see very far

View from the front door





A block away


----------



## Paul M (Dec 19, 2008)

epp_b said:


> It's amazing how people suddenly forget how to drive when the roads are slippery.


 
Here in FloriDUH, slippery has nothing to do with it, people just don't know how to drive safely. But getting back to the topic, thanks for the few pictures of snow, just how I like it in photos and on TV, just an FYI, It's 80°F and sunny _still._ It's a hell of a winter :mrgreen:


----------



## Tangerini (Dec 19, 2008)

Ooh your snow pictures are purdy Anty.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Tangerini! It seems to have stopped now, but a second storm is heading this way for Sunday. Looks like it's gonna be a White Christmas!


----------



## reg (Dec 19, 2008)

I would be quite concerned if it were snowing in Mobile Alabama.

Oh snap, it did. It'[s not right now though


----------



## Dutchboy (Dec 19, 2008)

All I can say is: Thank heaven for snowblowers! and my poor sucker neighbours with their shovels...This is Canada people!! Get a real snow tool! lol


----------



## AngieDoogles (Dec 19, 2008)

No snow here, thank goodness! I like being warm.


----------



## usayit (Dec 19, 2008)

Just finished snow plowing my driveway (75 ft single).  Good exercise actually after being stuck at a desk job on a  daily basis.  Roads here were pretty bad but the state and locals were pretty diligent at keeping everything clear.  It was coming down pretty heavy for a while.  STopped now but my wife just told me we are expecting another bout.

As much as I hate front wheel drive cars (boring), I am glad my commuter is FWD.  I counted at least a dozen expensive rear wheel drive vehicles in all sorts of trouble.  This includes BMW, Mercs, 2 Lincolns, and I think 1 Caddy.  Felt sorry for a newish BMW M3 spinning and an Acura TL pointing the wrong way in traffic (how in the world did they manage that). Others were stuck trying to make ice covered hills... or spin outs.   I guess people haven't figured out the value of snow tires (worked great on my miata).  45 min commute turned into almost 2.5 hours.. 

Bad news... my jeep's battery is dead... so it was no help this time.. 


I'm wondering... the automotive German land that experiences a lot of snow.. what do you folks do in preparation for the snowy winter?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 19, 2008)

usayit said:


> my jeep's battery is dead...



I've always liked Optima batteries.  I don't think I've found any other batteries with more cold cranking amps (can't remember exactly how many it is).


----------



## Joves (Dec 19, 2008)

Today is the first of the week it wasnt snowing. Im thinking I may go to the Grand Canyon Sunday since it is supposed to be nice. We got about a foot here.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 19, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Thanks Tangerini! It seems to have stopped now, but a second storm is heading this way for Sunday. Looks like it's gonna be a White Christmas!


 
 My neighbor just bought the coolest snowblower.   Take some getting used to....that little handle that turns the exit shoot, moves quick..too quick.    The 3 hour drive home was a drag, but bring on Sunday......:mrgreen:


----------



## kundalini (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry Anty, no penguins....... [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dnrosVyamY"]*but as an alternative*[/ame].......... and their cute to boot.












(you don't want the pig's song, do ya?)


----------



## rubbertree (Dec 19, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I just went to the mall to mail off a package to a client...holy molly it's cold.  I've been back inside for 5 minutes and my hands & feet are still tingling....and I drove there.



I hear that. I cannot get warm this past week. It was -35C the other day (that is nearly -30F).
I can handle the snow. It's the cold that is killing me!


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 19, 2008)

My wife has AWD, but she doesn't go out in the snow.  If I can get the car out onto the road from the driveway by doing about 50 MPH in reverse, then I take the car to work.  If not, I have the AWD to take as she isn't going to go anywhere.  Thus, my tractor is sitting in the back yard covered up because there's no room in the garage right now.  I don't care if the snow builds up in the driveway.  The AWD SUV will make it out.

I just sit inside where it's warm and laugh at all the neighbors out shoveling and plowing their driveways.  Every single one of them has AWD or 4WD, yet the mess about in 0 degree weather to shovel off 2 inches of snow....:scratch:


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 19, 2008)

This is the third time so far it has snowed here, and every time it ended with slush and crap so I couldn't even go out and take nice snow pictures


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 19, 2008)

Chiller said:


> The *3 hour drive home* was a drag, but bring on Sunday......:mrgreen:


Yikes!!!

And be careful what you wish for...they're saying yet another storm on Tuesday as well. :er:



kundalini said:


> Sorry Anty, no penguins....... *but as an alternative*..........
> (you don't want the pig's song, do ya?)


Allllllllviiiiiiiiiiiin!!!

Ummm, what's the pig's song? (Or should I not ask?)


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 19, 2008)

No snow here, our high for tomorrow is 76 :sun:. 

I do wish we could have snow at least once


----------



## Crazydad (Dec 19, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Thanks Tangerini! It seems to have stopped now, but a second storm is heading this way for Sunday. Looks like it's gonna be a White Christmas!


 
I would LOVE a white Christmas, but it has never happened here. Forecast for this Christmas is 74F (23C). We are in our typical yo-yo pattern with the temps. Today and tomorrow around 80F, Sunday and Monday around 40F. Then warming up the rest of the week until the next cold front. So even if we do get snow or ice, it doesn't last long. Godd thing is that the city shuts down if we get an accumulation (and that means 1", sometimes less :mrgreen.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 20, 2008)

I just got back to Texas for Christmas.  No snow here!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 20, 2008)

Upon reading this thread, I thought I best go check outside in the garden if there was anything looking remotely like snow, but this is all I could find:







It IS somehow RELATED to snow, but ... snow looks different, I guess!!! 
We'll once again get a Green Christmas. Like I already said we would get when we had our so far only snow in mid-November...


----------



## polymoog (Dec 20, 2008)

Is it the law in Canada and certain states in the USA to have winter tyres? Here in Sweden it is manadatory between 1 Dec and 1 march and optional from 1 oct to 1 may. Down south they get away with studless winter tyres but up here almost everyone has winter tyres with studs in. The road outside my house is a complete ice rink right now, it's a T-junction and every year people skid past the turning or end up in the ditch as a result of the slippery conditions ... here's a quick pic I just took, this is the view from my living room window (looking left)


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> These were taken 5 1/2 hours ago, and it has continued to snow heavily that whole time. The heavy snow makes these pics look 'grey', but anyone who is familiar with snowstorms will know that's how it looks when it snows so heavily that visibility is affected and you can't see very far
> 
> View from the front door
> 
> ...


 
Cool shots - GREAT colors.

I see where someone left their bicycle, here, it wouldn't still be there when they came back to get it.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 20, 2008)

polymoog said:


> Is it the law in Canada and certain states in the USA to have winter tyres? Here in Sweden it is manadatory between 1 Dec and 1 march and optional from 1 oct to 1 may. Down south they get away with studless winter tyres but up here almost everyone has winter tyres with studs in. The road outside my house is a complete ice rink right now, it's a T-junction and every year people skid past the turning or end up in the ditch as a result of the slippery conditions ... here's a quick pic I just took, this is the view from my living room window (looking left)


No law here.  It is of my opinion that if you live in an area that gets a lot of snow or ice and you can't learn to drive in those conditions, stay the **** home or move.

Then again, it is of my opinion that about 90% of the drivers on the road should not be on the roads no matter what condition the roads are.  90% of the drivers on the road simply can't drive let alone drive in snow or ice.

I always wondered what would happen if I moved to California and it snowed half an inch causing all roads to be closed.  What if I said, BS, and went out and got caught driving on the roads?  Driving in 12 inches of snow is no problem, so why would I need to be forced to not drive in a mere half inch dusting?


----------



## epp_b (Dec 20, 2008)

>


I like!



> Is it the law in Canada and certain states in the USA to have winter tyres? Here in Sweden it is manadatory between 1 Dec and 1 march and optional from 1 oct to 1 may. Down south they get away with studless winter tyres but up here almost everyone has winter tyres with studs in. The road outside my house is a complete ice rink right now, it's a T-junction and every year people skid past the turning or end up in the ditch as a result of the slippery conditions ... here's a quick pic I just took, this is the view from my living room window (looking left)


Not here.  I use all-seasons on my RWD car all winter long.  It's great fun 

Just don't drive like a clot and it's fine.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 20, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> I see where someone left their bicycle, here, it wouldn't still be there when they came back to get it.



Well, the bike is locked to a bike 'rack', so I'm sure the owner is hoping it's still there when s/he gets back!  

Some people seem to leave their bikes out there all winter....so after a snowstorm you'll see several inches of snow piled on the seat. 

It's sunny today, but bloody cold  (-16C/3F).  They're still calling for 2 more snowstorms before Christmas


polymoog said:


> Is it the law in Canada ... to have winter tyres?


 I believe it's only the province of Quebec (one of the snowiest!) that requires winter tires. That law is new this year. And apparently there was quite a shortage of winter tires, both because of the new law and because of a fire at a tire factory, so people were stealing tires!!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 20, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Well, the bike is locked to a bike 'rack', so I'm sure the owner is hoping it's still there when s/he gets back!
> 
> Some people seem to leave their bikes out there all winter....so after a snowstorm you'll see several inches of snow piled on the seat.
> 
> ...


 
Just got in from shovelling the end of the driveway.  The advantage of living in the corner of a big crescent, is the snow plow piles everything in our corner.  That wind is crazy.  :er:  Tomorrow is a free day, Im hoping to get out and grab some pics. 
BTW....Anty...that smilie is never going to finish that tree if she keeps taking the bulbs back off. :lmao:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 20, 2008)

Chiller said:


> BTW....Anty...that smilie is never going to finish that tree if she keeps taking the bulbs back off. :lmao:


Leave her alone, she's an obsessive-compulsive ....


----------



## polymoog (Dec 20, 2008)

Chiller said:


> BTW....Anty...that smilie is never going to finish that tree if she keeps taking the bulbs back off. :lmao:


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 20, 2008)

Got about 3" from earlier this week.  A few places got over a foot.   Big storm coming in later today and our area can get up to about 16" they say.  It was 19°F at 4:30 this morning and it's down to 15 now at 9:30.  Suppose to storm for a couple of days...


----------



## SCguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Two days ago, it was 85 F!  This is awesome Christmas weather at mid 70's!

RD


----------



## sleepingdragon (Dec 20, 2008)

Plenty of snow here. I just finished shoveling the driveway again. I like to go shovel when there is somebody nearby having their driveway plowed or using their snow thrower. They always come by and finish the end of the driveway for me.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ya, we have snow alright!! All within 48 hours, we got dumped on.. 25 1/2" last I measured in my back yard! Here is a quick snap shot outside my work today (ya, I am working.. ugg)


----------



## Joves (Dec 20, 2008)

Well it was clear here today but, it supposed to start again on Monday and, go through the week. But I didi get out this morning.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 20, 2008)

^^^ I love how the snow is clinging to the branches and fence


----------



## Harmony (Dec 20, 2008)

I live near Vancouver, BC. It is NEVER supposed to snow here. NEVER. We're the "rain city". We're the "warm city".

Ug. Snow for the last week and a half, and a high of -9C today. (I know, I know... all you Edmonton people are laughing at our wimpyness...) It's supposed to dump on us all night and for the next 3 days, and then snow for 3 days after that, but it's not supposed to stick.

And then of course, in my town half the people on the road are from other countries. Many of them own businesses in China and then live here, and so of course they have HUGE cars (we're very big on displaying wealth over here)... but they all bribed their driving instructors for their licenses... and they don't have a clue how to drive in dry weather, let alone icy conditions! I'm surprised that we even make it through with about the same population that we started with these winters. :er:


----------



## epp_b (Dec 20, 2008)

Joves, that photo is fantastic!

Here's a quick snapshot outside my door:






Yeah, it's snowing alright.



> I believe it's only the province of Quebec (one of the snowiest!) that requires winter tires.


Ah, yes, because Quebec is ...."special"


----------



## stsinner (Dec 21, 2008)

This was me at about 3:30 today with the 10 year old 8 HP Troy-Bilt beast built back before they sold out to China...  And we're expecting it to snow past midnight..


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey stsinner, you look like the guy from that tv show.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 21, 2008)

So many of you DO HAVE SNOW! Wow! So, so, so, so, sooooo much of it! Incredible!


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 21, 2008)

Took this shot earlier today.  I was playing with a wide angle attachment for a Sony 707 that I bought from a friend over a year ago and never used yet. 

We got about 3 - 4" more since then.






.


----------



## Pirate (Dec 22, 2008)

Snow would be a welcome change here in NW. Indiana. We've been blanketed by about an inch of ice, and wind chills in the -30 range. Snow would be a really nice break.


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 22, 2008)

ugh, cold and windy today, freezing all that we had into thick ice. 

You ever sitting on a windy night, hear something loud crash on your house and when you look the next morning there's nothing there? Weird stuff.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2008)

I like the shot in post 64....it really shows the accumulation of snow on the roof and lids (and with those pretty trees as the backdrop).


----------



## lockwood81 (Dec 22, 2008)

Antarctican said:


>



Wow, very cool picture...love the tree with snow and lights.


----------



## saltface (Dec 22, 2008)

It's 51° here. Last night, I had to turn the fan off.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 22, 2008)

^^^ With that kind of deep freeze, I hope you manage to keep warm...


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 23, 2008)

Sunrise today over Toronto harbour...it has been so cold lately that it is skimming over with ice.





The forecast is for another 4 inches/10cm of snow.


----------



## Joves (Dec 23, 2008)

So up at the canyon Sunday.


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 23, 2008)

^^^ Gorgeous pics! And the cloud pattern in the first canyon shot is so cool.


----------



## polymoog (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice photos Joves.

Really cool looking at pics of Grand Canyon now after having finally been there ... (a month ago)


----------



## heroicloser (Dec 26, 2008)

It never snows in the outback.


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 26, 2008)

heroicloser said:


> It never snows in the outback.


Then you don't know what you're missing by being snowed in for days!!


----------



## heroicloser (Dec 26, 2008)

Concurred. I don't imagine it's all that pleasant.


----------



## Joves (Dec 26, 2008)

heroicloser said:


> Concurred. I don't imagine it's all that pleasant.


 Well it can be thoug. Depending on who is with you. You just have to learn to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 26, 2008)

It snowed last week, and it was cold enough that it stayed on the ground until christmas eve!! Christmas eve night it rains and by christmas morning it was all gone 

So, it looked a lot more like christmas before, than on, the day itself


----------



## aurlaub (Dec 26, 2008)

A little jealousy never hurt anyone, right?  I was wishing it would be colder today, however, we had 76 degrees at the high today.   And I'm in Oklahoma...78% humidity.

I wore shorts outside to play with my dogs...and got hot.

So, yes...all of you that have snow right now can sit back and know I was yearning for some snow and got this condensation nightmare.

:gah:


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 26, 2008)

Today it is thunderstorming out.  In Pennsylvania.  A bit northern Pennsylvania at that.  Above the snow line in northern Pennsylvania.  I couldn't believe it when I heard thunder... in December...


----------



## Battou (Dec 26, 2008)

...It's supposed to be some freezing rain tonight, Southwestern NY.


----------



## Battou (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, the thunder in PA has reached me...

*EDIt* 

And lightning....but I dunnot haves my tripod


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 27, 2008)

Finally above freezing this morning: we're having a heat wave at 35°F.  It snowed a little yesterday but didn't stick to the roads but off the roads, most places still have  snow all around.


----------



## Captain IK (Dec 27, 2008)

No snow falling today.  Temps are up.  Last night we had a thunder storm!  We usually only see those in the spring!
I've lived here 45 years...worst winter rain storm I can remember!


----------



## Joves (Dec 27, 2008)

We had freezing rain on Christmas night and, lost power for like 4 or 5 hours. For us that is a long power outage. We lost power a few months ago when some guy hit the pwoer pole. Other than that I cant remember the last time it happened. I love Az.


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 27, 2008)

"Only" 4 or 5 hours?  That's pretty good.  Out in the boonies where we are, we have a generator for out outages


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 31, 2008)

It's snowing again!! Which is nice, but it's New Years Eve, and the roads will be very icy and slippery tonight for the people who go out. I expect much accidents and bad news tomorrow for people


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 31, 2008)

Snowing here as well...and it's bitterly cold.  

I'm glad I'm not going to be out partying like I used to on New Years eve...the wait for a taxi will probably be several hours tonight.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 31, 2008)

Still not snowing. But we have frost. Which is at least something (for it brings fairly open skies and a bit of sunshine during the day).


----------



## hankejp (Dec 31, 2008)

We got around 7 inches of the white stuff yesterday.  We broke our record snowfall for December.  This was a quick shot taken yesterday.  It needs a bit of PP to it.


----------



## Jaszek (Dec 31, 2008)

Its acctually snowing here in New York City  Picture taken couple minutes ago


----------



## Invisible_Ink (Jan 1, 2009)

my god, like you wouldn't believe. we got 22 inches on December 17th/18th and it's just been storm after storm after storm. and its the kind of snow that doesn't pack into snowballs very well, but it makes driving a real pain. I want a winter house in Arizona


----------



## TwoRails (Jan 1, 2009)

Most of our snow has melted, but it's snowing again this morning.  Have about an inch so far.  It was suppose to rain today, so we'll see.  

Here's a shot of the other day from my front porch:





.


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 10, 2009)

It's snowing again! Yay! and sticking! Yay!


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 10, 2009)

I have about a 200 foot driveway.  My tractor is buried out in the back yard because there's no room in the garage (filled with stacks of cedar siding for the house.)  I just spent all day with a shovel, the snow, and a 6 month old yellow Lab attacking the shovelfuls of snow.  I'd guess there is a bit over 12 inches in the driveway which my POS tractor and plow wouldn't push through anyways.

The driveway was the easy part.  The fact that the plow truck came through and dumped about 30 inches deep into the end of the driveway means that I shovel or I wait for it to melt.  My car won't get through that stuff.


----------



## Amber_Cullen (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep, its been snowing since last night


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 11, 2009)

Still no snow here, but I _do_ keep looking


----------



## Battou (Jan 11, 2009)

It just stopped after three days


*EDIT*

Scratch that...it's snowing again


----------



## Dmitri (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, our wonderful snow turned to slush, then froze overnight. So we have ugly ice everywhere...


----------



## Cruisn (Jan 11, 2009)

its snowing and blowing like mad. this sucks... my drive to work is gonna suck


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 11, 2009)

Hand shoveled on Saturday.  The tractor that I usually have the plow on by now is nestled neatly behind the garage under tarp because my garage is full of cedar siding.  With the wind blowing, I had about 15 inches in the driveway, and probably 30 or more inches at the end from the kind person driving the plow truck depositing it there.


----------



## Battou (Jan 11, 2009)

mrodgers said:


> and probably 30 or more inches at the end from the kind person driving the plow truck depositing it there.



:lmao: haha your plow guy sucks, mine brings it right to my front steps.


----------



## Battou (Jan 13, 2009)

Battou said:


> mrodgers said:
> 
> 
> > and probably 30 or more inches at the end from the kind person driving the plow truck depositing it there.
> ...



see


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm jealous of all you guys with snow... I don't care who you are, but TX doesn't get snow... That white stuff that falls every 5 years or so is not snow but slush.


----------

